# Micro foaming cracked on a R58!



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi guys,

I thought I would pass on my journey to getting a perfect microform on a R58. I have spent the last few weeks trying to get a half decent foam and failed nearly every time. I have spent hours watching YouTube videos and scouring these very forums to find a good technique but it never worked. This morning I cracked it with 5 back to back perfect in my eyes jugs of micro foam.

What I did was to watch this video and make sure your jug is level, key for me. I turned the steam boiler down to 122 'C just over a 1 Bar. Everything just fell into place. Turning the steam boiler down just gives you more time to get it right. 3 to 4 seconds getting the air in initially then lower the tip. Position is 2-3 o'clock to get the swirl.

Just to add make sure you have the right size jug. 330ml for a single cup and 600ml for 2.

Hoping this helps others, it frustrated the hell out of me! Getting it right just takes the drink to the next level.

Just need to get the art sorted now.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

That's helpful! It IS a good feeling when you get it cracked, yes!


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

MildredM said:


> That's helpful! It IS a good feeling when you get it cracked, yes!


It all came together after spending hours and hours watching you tube videos. Lowering the steam pressure I think was a big help, gave me a lot more control and more time to get everything right. Before the milk was getting too hot too fast.

I had no issue getting the grind right, dead easy. The barista's made milk texturing look so easy, which is why I found it so frustrating.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The Asgard said:


> The barista's made milk texturing look so easy, which is why I found it so frustrating.


so true! it was a very steep climb for me too, to learn proper technique..it is explained properly in only a handful of videos


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Stanic said:


> so true! it was a very steep climb for me too, to learn proper technique..it is explained properly in only a handful of videos


Do you have links to the mentioned 'handful' of videos? Or should I just keep watching yours over and over?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

come to think of it, I didn't explain it very good either









what I couldn't understand was that how gently you have to work in the first phase, while aerating the milk, just a tiny suction..and to do that you have to start with immersed tip and quickly lower that jug but under a very fine control


----------



## Coffeesnob59 (Mar 30, 2017)

Great video thanks. I have improved my micro foaming which was not quite there.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

I have come to the conclusion that the Art part is even more difficult than the foam!

Luckily the Art part doesn't spoil the taste of the coffee, the only saving grace.


----------

